# B-Stinger XL Priemer



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Anyone know how much the stick weights....without the weights? A 33"er for example.





I know I've been away for a while be easy on me.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Send Blair a PM. RI Max. He is the best person to ask. Don't mess with that bigGP guy. He thinks that he knows stingers but he is just Blair's strong man.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

- USN

I can weigh my 33" premier this evening if you don't have an answer before then. My wife loves it when I weigh archery stuff on her food scale


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

My premier weighs 5.6 ounces and is 33". My XL was 32" and weighed 7.9 ounces.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

RchurE said:


> My premier weighs 5.6 ounces and is 33". My XL was 32" and weighed 7.9 ounces.


Thanks........looks like I got a 2009 X10 stab and chicken wing for sale.:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hell I don't care if it weighs a couple oz more then the X10....that thing flops around at the shot like you wouldn't imagine in comparison to the Premier. 

My buddy has one....it's a huge difference between the two. :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hell I don't care if it weighs a couple oz more then the X10....that thing flops around at the shot like you wouldn't imagine in comparison to the Premier.
> 
> My buddy has one....it's a huge difference between the two. :wink:



Easton sent me the new sticks.....thought they might be what I was looking for. The old X10 is back on the rig........still searching to replace it.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Are they "in-stock" and shipping or is this the normal archery equipment story.........order and wait.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bowhnter7 said:


> Are they "in-stock" and shipping or is this the normal archery equipment story.........order and wait.


LAS has em in stock


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

The Stab Co. had them in stock when I ordered mine a month or so ago too. Took 6 days from the time I ordered them till I had them in hand.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

RchurE said:


> The Stab Co. had them in stock when I ordered mine a month or so ago too. Took 6 days from the time I ordered them till I had them in hand.


Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Easton sent me the new sticks.....thought they might be what I was looking for. The old X10 is back on the rig........still searching to replace it.


I like the new ones....they look sweet and the overall system is nice. But I also think the older ones are stiffer and I like them better. I think your search is OVER :wink: 

LAS has them in stock....but they are waiting on more weights last I heard. 

They are in stock at B-Stinger....don't know how many are in stock but the website said last night that the Premier is in stock.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

I ordered my set from South Shore Archery on Nov 8th and recieved them today Nov 12th. 33" premier XL with 3 1oz weights , 12" inch side bar , 1 4oz weight , 5 1oz weights. They were drop shipped from B-Stinger. Will try them tonight !!!


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

LAS is $229 and B-stinger is $249........hopefully LAS has em when I call.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

LAS has the 30" and 36" in stock sold out of 33". I ordered the 36" a couple of hours ago!


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

moecarama said:


> LAS has the 30" and 36" in stock sold out of 33". I ordered the 36" a couple of hours ago!


:sad:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You'll be alright.....it's not like it's a $100 difference.....you gotta get weights anyway and LAS is out :wink:

Besides..... if you order a main a chicken wing and weights all at once you may get a discount anyway :wink:










I did say may :chortle:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You'll be alright.....it's not like it's a $100 difference.....you gotta get weights anyway and LAS is out :wink:
> 
> Besides..... if you order a main a chicken wing and weights all at once you may get a discount anyway :wink:
> 
> ...


Maybe if I throw your name around.........:shade:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhnter7 has a set on the way:shade:


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

jrmysell said:


> bowhnter7 has a set on the way:shade:


Huh! maybe I should have waited a couple a day's and got my 33" instead of 36"; but its all good.:thumbs_up


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

moecarama said:


> Huh! maybe I should have waited a couple a day's and got my 33" instead of 36"; but its all good.:thumbs_up


He ordered from me not lancaster


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> Maybe if I throw your name around.........:shade:



Jeremy,
I'm actually planning on shooting again this year. Next time I see you, would you mind if I test drive your Premier set and possibly the x10 sets? Maybe the Sunday of the Winter Indoor if it isn't too crazy. 

Wonder where we will be shooting this year?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Jeremy,
> I'm actually planning on shooting again this year. Next time I see you, would you mind if I test drive your Premier set and possibly the x10 sets? Maybe the Sunday of the Winter Indoor if it isn't too crazy.
> 
> Wonder where we will be shooting this year?


Blast from the past..........Hey Ryan.

Yes you can shoot all I got.

The Winter Indoor is in Eagle Colorado at the big green 4H building. Spring Indoor is there too. Better book your room as they are going fast. The Comfort Inn has the cheapest.:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Jeremy,
> I'm actually planning on shooting again this year. Next time I see you, would you mind if I test drive your Premier set and possibly the x10 sets? Maybe the Sunday of the Winter Indoor if it isn't too crazy.
> 
> Wonder where we will be shooting this year?


Don't even waste your time with the X10.....if it was all that do you think we would have stopped shooting them :wink:

It's pretty much a pretty Doinker with no supressor and no rubber thingy....but it is stiffer then the Doinker.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't even waste your time with the X10.....if it was all that do you think we would have stopped shooting them :wink:
> 
> It's pretty much a pretty Doinker with no supressor and no rubber thingy....but it is stiffer then the Doinker.


I added a the rubber thingy to the new X10......didn't do much.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

I knew if I waited good things come so the old saying goes. Just ordered a 36" Premier for 199.99 from Lancaster and a 15" side bar for 58.49. Just thought I'd pass it along. And, this isnt a paid endorsement! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Heliman21 said:


> I knew if I waited good things come so the old saying goes. Just ordered a 36" Premier for 199.99 from Lancaster and a 15" side bar for 58.49. Just thought I'd pass it along. And, this isnt a paid endorsement! :darkbeer:


for $199..................damn.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Heliman21 said:


> I knew if I waited good things come so the old saying goes. Just ordered a 36" Premier for 199.99 from Lancaster and a 15" side bar for 58.49. Just thought I'd pass it along. And, this isnt a paid endorsement! :darkbeer:


Maybe I will call them, what kind of hook job do you have?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Maybe I will call them, what kind of hook job do you have?


Yes they do, just ordered a Premier bar


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Maybe I will call them, what kind of hook job do you have?


No hook, just a deal of the day and thought I'd pass it along. Glad it helped you!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Yes they do, just ordered a Premier bar


Way to go Vince. Your gonna love it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> Way to go Vince. Your gonna love it.


Did you get a new one? Or are you still shooting the XL?


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

bowhnter7 said:


> for $199..................damn.


X2 just got mine from LAS yesterday:darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did you get a new one? Or are you still shooting the XL?


The XL


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Got the 33" and 12" Premier in yesterday.........lil bit afraid to try them as I have been shooting so well with what I have set up now. Don't see how the hold could even get much better but I'll give em a go. 

Gonna try 4 up front and 4 out the side with a bit more angle back then before.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I think that most have found that you may want nearly double on the back as you have on the front. I ended up with 6 on the front and a touch over 12 on the back.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I think that most have found that you may want nearly double on the back as you have on the front. I ended up with 6 on the front and a touch over 12 on the back.


Seems like a lot. They already seem end heavy. I have been shooting 58 and 59 X games with an old X10 with 2 of those old weights up front and an old Easton ACE with about 3 to 4 oz out the side and it has been holding amazingly still.

I know everyone has said what you are and I have that in my head to try. Never have been a Rio on the weights though..........:wink: I can't hold a small baby on my rods and stay in the X.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I just got a 36" XL Premiere and a 15" back rod. I have a good balance with 4 oz up front and 10 on the back. The back rod is angled down slightly because I use the angled hole on the rear of my Vantage Elite. The bow holds noticeably better, but it will sure take some getting used to the long back bar bumping me when I bring the bow up. It is awkward moving into position. Once there, it is terrific.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Affraid....that's silly. 

What's there to be affraid of....your not tearing anything apart. It's not like the stabs you have are welded to the bow. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

erasmu said:


> I just got a 36" XL Premiere and a 15" back rod. I have a good balance with 4 oz up front and 10 on the back. The back rod is angled down slightly because I use the angled hole on the rear of my Vantage Elite. The bow holds noticeably better, but it will sure take some getting used to the long back bar bumping me when I bring the bow up. It is awkward moving into position. Once there, it is terrific.


Flip it over to the sight side and suck it in all the way...that should give you the same feel or there about and not be in the way :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> Blast from the past..........Hey Ryan.
> 
> Yes you can shoot all I got.
> 
> The Winter Indoor is in Eagle Colorado at the big green 4H building. Spring Indoor is there too. Better book your room as they are going fast. The Comfort Inn has the cheapest.:shade:



Really, they are going to make me put out effort to start shooting again...I guess its only 3 hours and the west slopers have been driving to Denver forever. Better than Montrose too.

Whta is the lighting like there?

And lets hear about the new sight picture. I'm shooting junk for stabs right now, but the arrow kind of goes where it needs to...at least the right general direction


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Really, they are going to make me put out effort to start shooting again...I guess its only 3 hours and the west slopers have been driving to Denver forever. Better than Montrose too.
> 
> Whta is the lighting like there?
> 
> And lets hear about the new sight picture. I'm shooting junk for stabs right now, but the arrow kind of goes where it needs to...at least the right general direction


The locations change every year based on the club that comes up for selection....look for it to be back on the FR soon as my club is up for most of em in the next two years.

The lighting is so so, you will need to open up one peep size fosho. You might get lucky and get a lane over a bulb like I did.....won that shoot BTW.:wink:

I'll let ya know what I end up with but like I said I really don't know how the dot could sit any better right now.....so still it's a bit scary waiting for the shot to break.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It isn't only about your dot sitting more still.....

Do you think Jesse, Reo, Levi, GRIV, Russell Payne, Hopkins, Gillingham, Jamie VN, X Hunter, Hinky and many other shooters better then all of us switched because their dot moves less?

Trust me what you have aint gonna compare.....if it did they wouldn't have all switched from the same things....I know I wouldn't have....and if you were really sure that what you have now is better or just as good you wouldn't have dropped coin for a set


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> The locations change every year based on the club that comes up for selection....look for it to be back on the FR soon as my club is up for most of em in the next two years.
> 
> The lighting is so so, you will need to open up one peep size fosho. You might get lucky and get a lane over a bulb like I did.....won that shoot BTW.:wink:
> 
> I'll let ya know what I end up with but like I said I really don't know how the dot could sit any better right now.....so still it's a bit scary waiting for the shot to break.


I checked the CSAA calendar and it shows Archery Hut (Pelligrino's) for the CSAA Winter Indoor

*CSAA Winter Indoor (Vegas) (01/24/2009 - 01/25/2009)

Vegas 450 x2 @ Pelligrinos Archery Hut Shoot Times: 8:00am, 11:30am, 3:00pm, 6:30pm
Hosted by: Royal Archers Club*

I'll see you at one of those places.:darkbeer:

Oh yeah, and that means I need to order another clarifier...and i could screw a dowel rod to the front of my PE and i think it would be better than what I have, so I ain't scared to try anything at this point. (I have a 30" K&K on the front with about 5 ozs. and a Cartel Side bar with 3).


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I checked the CSAA calendar and it shows Archery Hut (Pelligrino's) for the CSAA Winter Indoor
> 
> *CSAA Winter Indoor (Vegas) (01/24/2009 - 01/25/2009)
> 
> ...


It's gonna be 2010 dude...........Marcie doesn't have the calender updated yet. Trust me they are both in Eagle in 2010.........I was at the meeting.:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It isn't only about your dot sitting more still.....
> 
> Do you think Jesse, Reo, Levi, GRIV, Russell Payne, Hopkins, Gillingham, Jamie VN, X Hunter, Hinky and many other shooters better then all of us switched because their dot moves less?
> 
> Trust me what you have aint gonna compare.....if it did they wouldn't have all switched from the same things....I know I wouldn't have....and if you were really sure that what you have now is better or just as good you wouldn't have dropped coin for a set


I snapped off a chunk just because the Hornet was shooting em.......:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> I snapped off a chunk just because the Hornet was shooting em.......:wink:


:chortle: have I ever steered you wrong :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: have I ever steered you wrong :wink:


Nope..........


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Flip it over to the sight side and suck it in all the way...that should give you the same feel or there about and not be in the way :wink:


I will certainly give that a try, but won't the left to right balance be off causing a cant to the sight side? Moving the bar to the sight side will get it out of my way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

erasmu said:


> I will certainly give that a try, but won't the left to right balance be off causing a cant to the sight side? Moving the bar to the sight side will get it out of my way.


maybe....maybe not. I know several that are shooting it that way. Send Scott.Barrett a PM and talk to him about it....Hinky is also shooting his that way


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> It's gonna be 2010 dude...........Marcie doesn't have the calender updated yet. Trust me they are both in Eagle in 2010.........I was at the meeting.:wink:


:thumbs_up:car::cheers:

Need to find someone to go over there with me. Probably won't shoot the 300 round, but want to shoot the 450 vegas. 

We just had a shop open in Castle Rock, so hoping some shooters come out of the woodwork...

What shop are you shooting at mostly now? Archery in the Wild?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> :thumbs_up:car::cheers:
> 
> Need to find someone to go over there with me. Probably won't shoot the 300 round, but want to shoot the 450 vegas.
> 
> ...


My home shop mostly but I run the leagues and JOAD program down at the WILD............


----------

